# My Gambians



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Couldnt resist taking some piccys of the lovebirds


----------



## blade100 (Sep 26, 2009)

what a beautiful pair of pouches.
do they not chew there way out of the plastic base?

i have queenie in an all metal cage as i don't trust her not to chew during the night.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

blade100 said:


> what a beautiful pair of pouches.
> do they not chew there way out of the plastic base?
> 
> i have queenie in an all metal cage as i don't trust her not to chew during the night.


No not at all, mind you they have the run of the rodent room


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Beautiful rats, are they male and female? Do you breed them?


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

never mind biting the cage don't they bite you??? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Gorgeous:flrt:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

NaomiR said:


> never mind biting the cage don't they bite you??? :lol2:


Havent done so yet, they were both a bit stroppy when they came in but are really nice and calm now, they love to be hand fed and being out while i am feeding the rest of the managerie


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

So are they rescues? :notworthy:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Ratatouille said:


> So are they rescues? :notworthy:


Yep, got 3 come in, still working on one of them


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

_It is so sad that so many are ending up in rescues_


----------



## blade100 (Sep 26, 2009)

people seem to take on these beautiful animals with no knowledge of what care they require.,people just seem to think there like fancy rats when really they are nothing like them.

i've seen a few on preloved too.

wish people would do there research 1st before getting a pouched rat.

well done to u though for taking on these gorgoeus pair.


----------



## vickysmith1 (Mar 6, 2010)

they are a beautiful pair you have!! im so jelous! ive always wanted one! its a shame so many end up being given up.. just because people don't read up on their needs properly!


----------



## droopal (May 11, 2010)

Oh wow, very cute little GPR's, are they same sex? Its nice to see them getting on so well. I have a mixed sex pair, that dont live together, female is ok, the male is getting there. Thanks for posting about them ,its nice to hear somebody else take them on, and bonding with them so well.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

They are gorgeous :flrt::flrt:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Ratatouille said:


> _It is so sad that so many are ending up in rescues_


Very sad indeed, just waiting for the meercats to start the trip into the recue centres now, bound to happen over the next year or so


----------



## elmos1991 (Sep 27, 2010)

It is indeed :-( Its a shame these lovely animals keep falling into the wrong hands!


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

it happens every year, people like Steve and myself end up with all the animals that were in fashion the previous year.......people buy them on a whim because it's a fad they don't do any research then they realise what they've taken on and they don't want it any more.

nine times out of ten they then go onto buy the next fashionable pet :gasp:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

They are lovely. I would love to get one or two of these one day


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Not always the buyers fault though as i found out myself when i was conned, breeder who seemed nice enough, in fact i'd known them for years and always seemed genuine, my GPR had been out and handled everyday from a week old, parents were lovely, promised a good one basically, was sent pictures of him as he grew.

Upon getting him found out he had not been handled at all! the parent rats were under a year old and had been left together during breeding, birth and raising, had 3 litters one after the other 

I contacted the seller saying they needed to take him back or give me permission to rehome and i got a snotty reply telling me to just get rid of it and that they couldn't be bothered with me and cut off contact!

My new rat was stubborn, aggressive and untame at only 7 weeks old, sad to say i could not cope and he was doubling in size weekly, and after being left with scars from him decided it were best he went somewhere he'd be cared for by experts.

So he went to Pouchie, and i'm really happy for him now as i know he'll get the best of care


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

x Sarah x said:


> Not always the buyers fault though


No it's not, a lot of people buy exotic animals with the very best intentions only to discover they're not what they anticipated, which is a shame.

There are quite a few experienced and dedicated exotic keepers (thank goodness) who are willing to take on problem animals :notworthy:


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

absolutly stunning!! id love one or 2 in the future.. but im aware that they firstly need quite a big enclosure which i dont have space for at the mo.. and thats before all the other special things they need. but well done for taking them on


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

pardon my ignorance, but what special care do they need? How do they differ from keeping other rats?: victory:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

inkyjoe said:


> pardon my ignorance, but what special care do they need? How do they differ from keeping other rats?: victory:


These rats are Exotic animals and do need special care, but it is too much to write here.
Before you decide if they are right for you, you need to do lots of reasearch, perhaps you could start that research here:

• View forum - African Pouched Rat Forum


----------



## Zober (Aug 24, 2010)

They are absolutely gorgeous


----------

